# Solved: HPLaserJet/HPPDEVX.DLL Log File



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Have Dell PC Inspiron 530 w/WinXP. Just bought a new HP LaserJet P2055dn printer (I've had HP printers for many years w/o problems.) Now, every time I print something (either a Word doc or from a website), the PC sends a Notebook Log file to my Desktop. No matter what I try, I can't stop the PC from generating these files. I even changed the USB printer cable (at someone's suggestion), but that didn't fix it, either. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Welcome!

Thread moved to Hardware. Good luck.


----------



## DB6150 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks JSntgRvr.  



Do you have any extra software installed that came with the printer, or just the drivers?


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for moving my thread. Still feeling my way around!


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Just the drivers and the USB cable to connect to PC. Uninstalled printer & switched USB cables, but that didn't fix anything.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does it actually print too?


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Thankfully, it _does_ print! It's just annoying to have these little Notebook log files pop up on my desktop for every single print job.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm wondering if there is a setting in the HP toolbox area where those can be turned off and on? Where is it being saved? To the HP/programs, etc. file? Or just putting them on the desktop? Does it save to the same file everytime? Or is a new file created for every print?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1232558461292+28353475&threadId=1178618

They mention a driver there.


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, AcaCandy. I'll check the HP Toolbox to see if something can be done there. I don't have VISTA; I'm running Windows XP (please see my initial post.) I had checked this HP forum before contacting TechGuy. (I always try to solve the problems myself before asking for help at forums such as these.) I tried the advice of the guy who said he spent 4 hrs on the phone with HP, and then just changed the USB cable and that worked for him. It didn't work for me. As I mentioned in my initial post, I uninstalled the printer and changed USB cables -- and that did not work. And, yes, the file does appear in my program files as well as on my desktop. (I'm sure it appears on my desktop as well because I have my PC programmed to download files to Desktop.) I was going to attach a PrintScreen copy (from PAINT) of all the files (in "Search"), but I don't know how.) Thanks, again, for trying to help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No need to do that. I know where they are going now.

Did you see the link above that mentions the printer driver? Sometimes a newer one or older one will work better.


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, I saw the HP link you provided in which a driver was mentioned. This is a new printer and I have the installation disk. The driver on my printer is a PCL6. My computer skills are Intermediate, so when I installed the printer, I went with the "Express Install", which was recommeded. I don't know if I would know how to choose *XP PCL5e* for my printer. But, I'll take a look at the disk. Thanks, again, AcaCandy, for your suggestions.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Definitely worth a try, you can go to update driver, and then point it to that driver, you may be told that a better one is already installed.....but, see what happens.

I'd make a system restore point first, just in case


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Went to Update Printer Drivers and clicked "Replace". Nothing changed. I also checked the HP Toolbox, as you suggested, but I didn't find anything there that might apply -- unless I'm missing it. Thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure what else to suggest, other than a call to HP tech support, since it's new, you should have some kind of free support for awhile.


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, AcaCandy. I've continued to try to find answers to this problem and plan to either uninstall/reinstall or try to download the XP PCL5e printer driver -- but, I haven't had the time, yet. As far as contacting HP Support, I know I have free support but, after reading about that guy spending 4 hours on the phone with HP -- with no solution (on that HP link you provided), I don't want to submit to that. (That's like spending 7 hours on the phone with Dell Support -- which I have done!) Thanks, again!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Found this with no reply too.....

http://www.seasonsecurity.com/hppdevxdll-41672


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, AcaCandy. I visited the site you linked and added a post about my problems with HPPDEVX.DLL file. Hopefully, someone will have an answer.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. When you have a couple of hours to kill, you might call HP  Keep us posted.


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, AcaCandy, for your efforts in trying to help me find a solution to this HPDEVX Notebook Log file. I can assure you -- after reading that post on HP Support where someone spent over 4 hrs on the phone with HP, with no solution -- I will NOT be submitting myself to that torture. However, I will continue to try to find a solution and will certainly let you know if I find one. Many thanks, again!


----------



## Alida (Jan 18, 2009)

FOUND SOLUTION! AcaCandy, I installed an *XP PCL5e* driver on my printer (it came with a PCL*6*e driver.) A while back, while perusing an HP Forum Site, I saw this as a possible solution. (AcaCandy, you also provided me a link to this particular site.) A poster there said that, after spending hours on the phone with HP Support, a third technician suggested switching to a PCL5e driver. It worked for him and, so far, it's working for me. I've tested it about half a dozen times (and keep expecting that pesky HPPDEVX.DLL log file to pop up) -- but so far it hasn't. Switching drivers sounded like too complicated a job for me, so I was looking for an easier solution. It took two attempts, but finally I got the PCL5e driver installed. AcaCandy -- thanks for your efforts in trying to help me solve this problem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Fantastic :up: You're welcome. Glad to hear it. Sometimes older drivers are better 

Have a great week.


----------

